
Wondering Why You Can’t Pre-Order an iPad? It Isn’t Legal Yet  - jacquesm
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/01/wondering-why-you-cant-pre-order-the-ipad-it-isnt-legal-yet/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089478>

This would've been detected by the system I outlined here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

